# Worried about my rims because of my weight.



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

So, just got my first road bike. I'm now at a massive 245lbs (I'm 6'1"). The bike I got has Bontrager Select rims. 20 spoke.

Today was my first ride and I was going down a steep hill and every crease in the road was making me nervous that these skinny little rims were going to fold on me or explode or something.

Are my fears founded? Should I get heavier/stronger rims for my weight?


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't tell you anything about your specific Bontrager rims. I'm sure you'll have most people recommending heavier duty rims/spoke counts, etc. Maybe not a bad idea.

What I can tell you is that I've been as heavy as 265# on the bike, and presently at about 240#, and I've not had any problems w/ my stock (presumably cheap) 20/24 spoke rims on my Jamis. I was concerned when I bought the bike, LBS owner said don't worry about it, and if I had problems, he'd help me out with a new set of wheels. I've lost 2 spokes, that's it. Over 4500 miles, plenty of high speed descents, fast corners, potholes and all the stuff that comes with daily commuting.

Good luck!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As (I think) Ty demonstrates, ride weight alone doesn't tell the entire story of wheel durability. Tire size/ construction, riding style and road conditions also play a part. 

Time will tell whether those rims will prove durable, but I share your concern of a failure, especially on high speed descents. If it were me, I'd look to a 32 spoke count wheelset like the Velocity Deep V's/ 105 or Ultegra hubs or Mavic OpenPro's with the same hubs. Odds are good that either will be more durable than the Bonty's.

EDIT: I'm not very familiar with the Bonty wheelset lineup, but if yours have paired spokes, that would be another good reason to upgrade. Not a stellar record for durability.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Wildewinds said:


> So, just got my first road bike. I'm now at a massive 245lbs (I'm 6'1"). The bike I got has Bontrager Select rims. 20 spoke.
> 
> Today was my first ride and I was going down a steep hill and every crease in the road was making me nervous that these skinny little rims were going to fold on me or explode or something.
> 
> Are my fears founded? Should I get heavier/stronger rims for my weight?



-yes
-and/or more spokes and if your bike came with 23s bigger tires too.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

mavic open pros, 32 spokes and ultegra hubs. you can't go wrong with this combination.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tystevens said:


> I can't tell you anything about your specific Bontrager rims. I'm sure you'll have most people recommending heavier duty rims/spoke counts, etc. Maybe not a bad idea.
> 
> What I can tell you is that I've been as heavy as 265# on the bike, and presently at about 240#, and I've not had any problems w/ my stock (presumably cheap) 20/24 spoke rims on my Jamis. I was concerned when I bought the bike, LBS owner said don't worry about it, and if I had problems, he'd help me out with a new set of wheels. I've lost 2 spokes, that's it. Over 4500 miles, plenty of high speed descents, fast corners, potholes and all the stuff that comes with daily commuting.
> 
> Good luck!



I wouldn't call losing a spoke every 2250 miles not having any problems. that's pretty horrible actually.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it, just don't smack potholes


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. I was 282 a month ago, and didn't have any problems. The good news, I am down to 260 through riding and eating right. (and cutting down on the beer!)


----------



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I guess I think I'll keep my eyes open for a good deal on a wheelset, but stay with what I have unless I notice something bad.

Thanks for the advice. Especially from the big guys.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I wouldn't call losing a spoke every 2250 miles not having any problems. that's pretty horrible actually.


Well, maybe, but the failures haven't been catastrophic, and the repairs have cost me all of $15 (new spokes and truing). And they have both been in the last 500 miles or so. One popped out on the front wheel during a standing climb of a very steep short hill near my house, presumably due to some "massive torque" on my standing climb. Not sure about the other, as I was on the rear wheel as I was "just riding along" as they say. Seems I hear common reports of lighter riders losing spokes, truing wheels and all of that on a regular basis. Also, FWIW, I've never lost a spoke in 12 years of riding mtbs, again on stock wheels.

All I'm saying is that I'm glad I didn't run out and buy $250+ wheels for my bike right off the bat.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have the stock RS 3.0 wheels that came on my CAAD 8 105 with 120 miles so far and no problems yet. I might need to get them trued since it seams there is a little wobble but im 270 lbs so i expect to have that happen.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If your bike shop is backing you I'd go ahead and use them. If they don't work out for you my suggestion is to get some Velocity Deep Vee rims. They are high quality, good looking rims that are available in all colors of the rainbow, and they're strong enough that in an emergency they could be used as a spare on a logging truck.
Velocity - Content Template


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

FatMike said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I was 282 a month ago, and didn't have any problems. The good news, I am down to 260 through riding and eating right. (and cutting down on the beer!)


Congratulations! I hope to lose some weight, 22 lbs in a month is incredible. How often do you ride? You might have to change your user name.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Squrkey! I looked back and it has actually been 6 weeks not a month, but I feel better already and still have 25 pounds to go!


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Until you get a different wheelset run the biggest tires your frame will allow! They will give you some extra insurance against damage. 28c is nice and really don't slow you down much anyhow!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Catastrophic failure's not particularly likely.

You'll pull the spokes through the rims sooner or later. But it'll take time, and shouldn't cause anything catastrophic either.

If Trek wants to keep giving you new rims and wheels when it happens, consider it their idiot tax, or maybe a loss leader for their marketing people wanting cool looking wheels.

If you have to pay for new wheels yourself, get something more conservative. One of my friends does only 36-spoke wheels, including on racing bikes, because they're stronger and as far as he's concerned, four extra spokes (over the default 32) isn't going to make him lose a race, it'll be his fitness. And vice versa. For myself, I'm happy enough with 32-spoke wheels. I'm a lot smaller than both my friend and you, though - about 165 right now, but hopefully 145 if I manage to compete this summer.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

I broke quite a few spokes on my jamis before i upgraded the wheels to velocity chukkers. 36 hole shimano 105 hubs. 14 gauge dt Swiss spokes Running a size 28 tire. I started out at 310 lbs (now 285). The wheelset is so strong. I feel pretty confident on the bike now. I can his some cracks in the road take dips, all with confidence. To be honest, an uberclyde like me? The last thing to worry about is how much added weight it adds to the bike, because I'm slowly losing weight. Which is the purpose. When I get to my goal. I'm going carbon with 2 spokes .


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/spoke-pattern-suggestions-please-268919.html

Here is my build..


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I understand your concern, when I started cycling I was close to 310 and didnt like the feel of a road bike esp with the small tires. I have since lost around 121lbs in the past couple years but during the weight loss I bought a set of the reynolds 38. I was still around 240 and they seemed to hold up pretty good. However, it did make me feel better to get below the threshold of the spec for the wheels. You could always find you a larger spoke count wheelset to ride until you get below the comfortable weight for those wheels. Good luck and keep on rollin!


----------



## magic6435 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bah I'm 6'5 and around 250 with not much weight to lose. My wheels go out of true like crazy so I'm thinking about finding some 36 spoke rims which I hope will solve the problem.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know what the spoke count of your present wheels are, but I'm positive you could get by with stronger rims & 28 or 32 spokes. Take a look at Velocity Deep Vees or Velocity Arrowheads.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Catastrophic failure's not particularly likely.
> 
> You'll pull the spokes through the rims sooner or later. But it'll take time, and shouldn't cause anything catastrophic either.
> 
> ...


I weigh 210lbs and have gone through 2 sets of Bontrager Lites. The both sets I went through 3-4 spokes before eventually the spoke was pulled through the rim. In Hawaii the roads are very bad. Being bigger guys, we really need to focus on keeping our big butts off the saddle when we hit those rough spots. 

A heavier duty rim (particularly the back) and a wider tire will help.

I would ride em until they're dead- then consider looking for a stronger / better suited rim.


----------



## shealy06 (Mar 28, 2012)

I just got my bike a week ago and I would have never thought of my weight (235) being an issue with the rims. Glad I ran across this thread.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

shealy06 said:


> I just got my bike a week ago and I would have never thought of my weight (235) being an issue with the rims. Glad I ran across this thread.


This forum. Particularly the beginner section helped me pick my bike and my wheel set up. Everyone is so helpful.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

I, for one, would have no patience for all these broken spokes. I frequently do lengthy rides in the country and I must be able to make it home. A set of wheels strong enough for a big guy (I'm 6'5'' 245 myself) can be had for a few hundred dollars. The peace of mind is well worth it. After all, what good is a beautiful bike if you have to carry it home?


----------



## jmacjgm (Nov 4, 2009)

Mavic open Pro rims, Dt Swiss spokes (32 or 36), King or Dt hubs, don't worry again.
Have 'em laced 3 or even 4 cross.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I get so tired of people less than 250 talking about "being massive"...

I've ridden carbon wheels with 20 spokes and been fine.

However: the Bontrager wheels are crap, no matter what your weight is. Replace them with appropriate wheels to support your massive weight (sarcasm...I weigh 310).


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

6'1', 245#. 
My road bike is on 24 frt, 28 Mavic CXP22?,and they have been fine. I wanted to go with less spokes, but I realized that less spokes won't really do anything but, A-make my wallet lighter and B-make the wheel lighter by so many grams, so it really wasn't worth it. I had heard so many 'suggestions' that less than 36 and I was 'doomed'. (BTW-I got the new wheels to run a 10-spd cluster on a 7spd frame.)
There are practical limits, and I think the other part of the equation is a good quality wheel, and how it is ridden.
With all the doomsayers on the wheels, I should not be alive. My Mountain rig is a Trek Fuel 70, has Bontrager Select 24 front, 28 rear, and the front is spoked radially, and they are butted spokes. By all accounts, that's not good, but I rarely have to use a spoke wrench on those wheels.


----------



## 3XBiker (Apr 9, 2012)

This thread was very helpful, great 411.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

charlox5 said:


> mavic open pros, 32 spokes and ultegra hubs. you can't go wrong with this combination.


Why ultegra ($154.67 per set) hubs? 

Wouldn't tiagra ($55.01 per set) or 105 ($84.27 per set) hubs work just the same especially for a beginner?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Tiagra hubs are surprisingly nice and highly functional. My 'cross bike shipped with one on the back, in 2008, and it's one of the few parts that's functioned without complaint for all that time. They have 'A' compatibility with a lot of the small parts from the 5700 hub, including the seals and things. I think the main difference is that not as much material is machined out of the hub body, so it's heavier. The Ultegra hub is supposed to have a finish on the bearing races that's cool, for as long as it lasts. I think there's some variation in the freehub bodies, but I'm not sure about that. Anyway, service life for all three hubs, properly cared for, should be excellent.

For someone buying built wheels, the swing in price is usually not as big as what you're quoting. And a lot of wheel builders don't stock all the levels of hub. I've found it's cheaper for me to buy a complete wheel than to build one from scratch, and I don't necessarily save money by building a new wheel on a hub I have around, rather than buying a complete wheel. So if the wheel builder I'm buying from doesn't feel like carrying Tiagra, it's probably not worth it for me to fight about it - I just order a wheel they do carry, I still save money, and so I'm happy.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Wildewinds said:


> So, just got my first road bike. I'm now at a massive 245lbs (I'm 6'1"). The bike I got has Bontrager Select rims. 20 spoke.
> 
> Today was my first ride and I was going down a steep hill and every crease in the road was making me nervous that these skinny little rims were going to fold on me or explode or something.
> 
> Are my fears founded? Should I get heavier/stronger rims for my weight?


I didn't have time to read all the posts so if this has been already mentioned sorry for the repeat. Your 245 pounds plus 20 pounds for the bike which will put your total to 265. Personally I would not ride that bike with 20 spoke wheels with that much weight. Even 32 spokes of a Mavic Open Pro is marginal. 

The other consideration is tire width, at that weight you need a wider tire then a 23, a 28 would be a better choice with a 25 being marginal. Think like a car, a small lightweight car has skinner tires then a large 1 ton pickup, why? weight carrying capacity of the tires are expected to carry. Most 23 tires are not even designed to carry more then 185 pounds not alone another 80 pounds!

There are plenty of good low cost rims on the market that would suit your needs just fine, including the bargain $35 Sun CR18, the next rim that would be higher in quality would be the $50 Mavic Open Sport, followed still higher the $70 Velocity Dyad. Those prices are estimates and are for the rim only. I would go cheap with the Sun rim because as you ride the bike more and more your weight will come off and hopefully next year you should be able to put your 20 spoke rims on. But keep the Suns after that happens because you could use the rims for touring on someday if you ever get the bug.

When you build these rims up use Wheelsmith double butted spokes, their cheaper then DT and just as good. Also use brass nipples they last longer then alloy. And finally have the wheelset built using 3 cross lacing. 

Anyway that's my opinion, I'm sure there's been different ones, just do whatever you think is the best way for a durable wheel. But remember, saving 100 grams on a wheelset is nothing in percentage to what the total weight is of the bike and rider; so don't sacrifice even a tiny bit of safety and reliability for the sake of 100 grams.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

I purchased my velocity rims from Treefort. They were 140 shipped and my 105 5700 hubs from Bikewagon for 75 shipped. Those were the beat prices I found. Most of my LBS's only carried ultegra, dura ace and higher end hubs. So I had to order. I then took my rims an d hubs to a LBS and they built the wheel for me using 14g dt spokes. Mind you both rims and hubs are a 36 hole. Total cost was just over 450. Including a decent pair of tires and tubes. I am now riding with confidence. It wasn't hard to spend 450 In that regard. 
I'm pretty sure you can spend less on the hubs and rim by going with a different brand, but for me the quality was more important. I had the option to go with ultegra, but to me? A newbie, I can't tell the difference. 
If you are an über Clyde like me or just a Clyde. I would consider getting at least a 32 hole setup.


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been on my stock wheels that came on my Allez, and I had some worries the first couple of times out, but now I could careless. 
Started the beginning of the year at 280# (6'4") and now I am about 250#, eventually I am looking to upgrade, but for now I feel safe and content. 

Going back to the Bontrager comments, my friend rides a Madone (forget the #). He comes in at 200# 6'3" and hates the wheels that came stock on the bike. He's had to have them retrued multiple times, I keep telling him to have them replaced, but he's stubborn. 

Try and find a shop that will let you test out some rims and find the ones that feel the best.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

I was worried that my 210# was too much, this thread has given great confidence that my rims, Mavic KSYRIUM (sp?) will be fine.

Thanks!


----------

